# What can Elves die from?



## Hanne (Apr 4, 2002)

*Question about the Elves*

I have been thinking a long time about this question but I could find just a few answers.Were can Elves die of?I know they can die of a broken hart, a disease,from battle wounds ,... But can they starve?Can they freeze?I know,it's stupid!!!


----------



## Ponte (Apr 4, 2002)

An Elve can´t die of a disease.


----------



## Camille (Apr 4, 2002)

mmm I am not sure if they can starve I do not think so because it is Said in the silmarillion that Thingol was for years just looking at melian the maia mmm maybe he did not need food due to the power of Melian?
And they could be freezed, in the UT said when Voronwe was leading Tuor to Gondolin it was winter and tour was almost dead, and Voronwe said to him that it has to be a very hard winter to stop, kill?? do not remember, an elf.

I will look at the UT in order to be sure.


----------



## Ponte (Jul 11, 2002)

In the Silmarillion it says that the cruel servants of Celegorm after Celegorm had been killed by Dior sent out the sons of Dior to starve to death.


----------



## Rúmil (Jul 12, 2002)

Also, Túrin's gang tied Beleg to a tree for two days, so that he collapsed when T0rin untied him, and very nearly passed away. The Elves' body functions just like ours, they need an input of food and drink, and minimal temperature to sustain life. Viruses and bacteria don't affect them though, that's the main differance apart from the absence of an ageing process; though I suppose they would take longer to starve and to freeze that Men.


----------



## emopansy (Jul 12, 2002)

i d say that with lemas they are more hearty (the flight of the noldor proved this) but the earty hood of men was a gift of illvatar and tour match his gide though he had lembas


----------



## HLGStrider (Jul 14, 2002)

I always imagined men being more brawny than elves. Elves were supple. Elves are reeds that bend but don't break. Men are big oak tree like things. Something like that... to be vaguely metaphorical.


----------



## emopansy (Jul 16, 2002)

nice way to put it


----------



## Lantarion (Jul 17, 2002)

Elves can die if slain, they can die of cold and heat, and of weariness. But they will not get sick or become ill, and they do not tire as quickly as Men. They are somewhat taller, although it is a relative fact, and I don't see them as skinny, narrow-shouldered bookworms, but the way they are portrayed in the Silmarillion: wondorous, skilled, humble, helpful, passionate and kind. That is, at their best. Then there are Elves like Fëanor, who are proud, greedy, wrathful, vengeful, fixated and blind. He was once a great Elf, but he became blinded by rage. 
Elves are pretty much equal to Men in brawn, as I see it, but lighter and quicker of course, as well as being handsome/beautiful for their whole lives.


----------

